# Temporary foster home for elderly male cat?



## Cologny (Aug 29, 2017)

Hello everyone

I live in London and have just accepted a job in Coventry. I am having a heck of a time finding a landlord who will accept an elderly, arthritic cat (Mr Pip), despite my offering to pay a pet deposit.

Would anyone be able to look after Mr Pip for me temporarily while I sort out housing? (There must be a kind-hearted landlord somewhere out there!) I will deliver and will pay for his food, litter, medication (Metacam), any vet bills and, of course, for your time and kindness. I will deliver him and his accessories, no worries. 

I love Mr Pip dearly and I don't want to give him up - I just need some time to find an understanding landlord.

Can you please help? I am desperate.

Thank you in advance.

Heather


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Heather, it may help if you can include your cats age, so any potential help could offer.


----------



## Cologny (Aug 29, 2017)

Hello

My apologies. Mr Pip is 13.5 years old. He is healthy except that he starting to have kidney failure (this just means that he drinks and urinates a lot, but always in his litter tray - he has never had an accident) and that has arthritis in his hips, for which he receives 4ml of Metacam daily. He is very good about taking his medication, which is in gel form an is administered through a syringe, orally. 

Thank you so much for anyone who is able to help. It is breaking my heart to have to foster him but it will be for only a short while.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hi @Cologny, I am so sorry to hear that you are in this difficult situation.
Unfortunately it is really tough to find foster care.....most members here are like myself and already have several cats who would be unsettled by an interloper in their midst. Others with outdoor cat pens have had their trust abused over and over when they have tried to help others in your situation.
Would you be in a position to pay cattery fees at all if a space were to be available?


----------



## Cologny (Aug 29, 2017)

I am sorry to hear of others' bad experiences.

I could pay for a cattery - expenses / fees are not a problem, thank goodness! It's just that I think Mr Pip needs someone who will take care of him and that he would be unhappy in a cattery.

But it is something to consider, so thank you!


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I wish I could help, Cologny, you sound like a kind pet guardian, and Mr Pip sounds adorable. Sadly, we have our Holly, who hates all other cats, plus due to allergies, we can only really have one.
Good luck. xx


----------



## Cologny (Aug 29, 2017)

That's very kind of you to say. Thank you! Mr Pip is an easy cat to love - he purrs all the time and wants nothing more than to sleep and eat and watch Cat TV tuned to the Bird Channel.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2017)

I also wish I could help but my cat is still quite new and has had a virus so not ideal. I hope you find a nice home for him. It's such a shame at this point he has to move around  will be quite hard on him. Good luck


----------



## Cologny (Aug 29, 2017)

Thank you for the kind comment. Poor Mr Pip is a rescue cat twice over - he was put up for adoption and separated from his twin brother, from whom he had formed a bonded pair. The person who took him then became abusive toward him so I rescued him from that situation.

It breaks my heart that I'll have to foster him out temporarily because I promised him that his last home would be with me and it would be his forever home.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2017)

I really like rescues that a have a strict rule of adopting bonded pairs together (celia Hammond is good for this)

Poor thing

Plus he is old and sick I think you said? and the move again will he hard on him. 

I'm sorry you are in such a tough position and I hppe you find a solution that works for both you and Mr pip..!


----------



## Cologny (Aug 29, 2017)

I know! And it was a veterinarian who adopted the brother! 

Mr Pip has his health problems, certainly - his arthritis bothers him but I give him Metacam every morning and that seems to do the trick. He doesn't seem to be in any distress with his kidneys as long as he has fresh water and a clean litter tray. 

It certainly doesn't put him off his food or stop him from commenting when his catstaff do not meet his exacting standards... 

The bigger problem, I think, will be making sure that he feels loved and secure while he is away from his usual home. But I know whoever fosters him during this break will love him an care for him.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2017)

Hope you have enough time to find something really good for him. It's good you know his needs. Sounds like he is being really well cared for. Such a shame about landlords

I do wish so much i could say I'll take him but it wouldn't be good for him or my current cat (I was trying not to look at the rescue and adoption section here..)

There are some groups on Facebook also that might be worth looking at

Her brother sounds like he landed in very convenient hands


----------



## Cologny (Aug 29, 2017)

Thank you for the kind words.

Mr Pip would tell you that he is horribly mistreated as he receives tuna and chicken only occasionally. He sings me The Song of His People every day. It goes something like this 

"My name is Mr Pip. 
Tra la la la. 
I am a handsome black prince 
who lives with an ogre 
who never gives me anything nice to eat. 
Tra la la."


----------



## Cologny (Aug 29, 2017)

Update!

The estate agents have just called: a landlord has accepted my application. I know that bank / employment references will check out so fingers crossed that my current landlord (from whom I rescued Mr Pip) will give me a good reference. (Not a given, although I have lived here for 11 years and have never so much as been late with the rent...) 

Please, everyone, wish me luck! 

Will keep you all updated.

And, again. Thank you, to everyone who has been so kind and supportive. Your thoughtfulness means more to me than you will ever know.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2017)

Cologny said:


> Thank you for the kind words.
> 
> Mr Pip would tell you that he is horribly mistreated as he receives tuna and chicken only occasionally. He sings me The Song of His People every day. It goes something like this
> 
> ...


Haha

That made me chuckle.

Post a picture of Mr pip?

That's such good news!! I'm so relieved to hear. All crossed for you both


----------



## Cologny (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi

I don't have a photograph of him (oddly enough!) but will try to take one and post it to the forum.


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

Yes, we want photos! I can't believe you don't have a picture of him, my phone is running out of space because of all the bloody cat pictures


----------



## Cologny (Aug 29, 2017)

Hello all

Just a quick update: I am just waiting for my landlord provide a reference for my new cat-friendly home. In the meantime, friends have agreed with their landlord that they can keep Mr Pip temporarily while I get myself sorted.

I am so relieved.

Thank you, everyone, for your kind responses and advice.

I promise that once I get settled I will post photos of Mr Pip.

Thank you, again. Your kindness meant a lot when I was feeling hopeless.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

That's great news


----------

